# VB6 Form schließen nach 5 sekunden



## nicok (16. September 2006)

Hi


ich möchte das sich meine Form 5 Sekunden nach dem öffnen wieder schließt...
ist das möglich ? wenn ja wie ?


----------



## schachmat (16. September 2006)

Mit einem "Timer"-Steuerelement: Einfach auf das Form ziehen, die Eigenschaften sind selbsterklärend (Zeit wird in *Milli*sekunden angegeben), beim Timer-Ereigniss dann einfach das Form schließen.


----------



## SPN_X (18. September 2006)

Ich habe einen Vorschlag. Du brauchst einen Timer und eine Progressbar.
Stelle bei der Progressbar einfach Visible=False das man se net sieht.

Der Code sieht Folgendermaßen aus:

```
Private Sub Form_Load()
 ProgressBar1.Min = 0
 ProgressBar1.Max = 200
 Timer1.Interval = 30
 ProgressBar1.Value = 0
 Timer1.Enabled = True
End Sub

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
 ProgressBar1.Value = ProgressBar1.Value + 1
 If ProgressBar1.Value = 200 Then
  Timer1.Enabled = False
  Unload Me
 End If
End Sub
```
Das Ganze dauert so ca. 5 sec. Je nach dem wie hoch man den Interval bzw. .Max stellt kann man die zeit varrieren.

Hoff es hilft dir! 

GL by SPN_X


----------



## Shakie (18. September 2006)

@SPN_X: Wieso denn so umständlich mit einer Progressbar? Das macht einfach überhaupt keinen Sinn. Verwende doch einfach eine Static-Variable in der Timerprozedur oder eine Public-Variable in der Form um die Sekunden zu zählen:

```
Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
Static intSekunden As Integer
intSekunden = intSekunden+1
if intSekunden = 5 Then Unload Me
End Sub
```
Das Timer-Intervall sollte dabei auf 1000 (=1 Sekunde) stehen.



			
				SPN_X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Ganze dauert so ca. 5 sec


30 Millisekunden * 200 = 6000 Millisekunden = 6 Sekunden. Das Ganze dauert so ziemlich exakt 6 Sekunden (es sei denn der Prozessor ist gerade sehr ausgelastet, dann wird der Timer ungenau).


----------



## SPN_X (18. September 2006)

Weil ich mich mim timer net so auskenn, deshalb aber danke für die antwort die bring mir auch was


----------



## Grimreaper (20. September 2006)

@Shakie
Nicht ganz zuende gedacht, oder? Warum sparst du nicht noch den integer und stellst den timer gleich auf 5 sekunden?


----------



## Shakie (20. September 2006)

Grimreaper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Shakie
> Nicht ganz zuende gedacht, oder? Warum sparst du nicht noch den integer und stellst den timer gleich auf 5 sekunden?



lol, ja, da hast du natürlich Recht!


----------



## schachmat (21. September 2006)

Dann kann man halt zwischendrinn den Countdown nicht anzeigen


----------

